# Nottingham, will it sub for London Ale III?



## BeerNess (30/8/13)

I have a Notto question. 

I usualy brew my Ordinary Bitter with Wyeast London Ale III, West Yorkshire or ESB (all give a nice fruit ester, high floc and low attenuation). 

A mate is coming over this weekend to brew a batch of my recipe on my setup (his first AG brew) but when he picked up the grain order from our LHBS they didn't have any liquid yeasts suitable and he was recommended and sold Notto as a suitable replacement. Which was a bit of a head scratcher to me. 

My concern with Notto is it might dry out and wreck the balance of my established recipe. I normally mash this one at 67, if I up it to 69 or 70 will that help compensate? 

I do have a pack of London Ale III for my own ESB that I'm brewing next for myself (which I planned on then harvesting for a Porter). Should I swap yeasts with him and use the Notto on my Porter instead? 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Batz (30/8/13)

Notto will be fine at 67, and I know thing or two about both Notto and dry beers.

In your case I would go London lll, this is also my favourite English Ale yeast by far.(ATM) I haven't used Notto for a couple of years now.

Batz


----------



## Ross (30/8/13)

Yes, use the Noto in your porter (great porter yeast) & use the 1318 in the ale - like Batz it's my fav UK ale yeast in bitters.

cheers Ross


----------



## BeerNess (30/8/13)

Sweet guys, thanks very much for the advice!


----------

